# Ween rating



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if this has been suggested here before, or somewhere else, but the forum could really use a Ween rating. I tend to just use the A-Log rating for it but I think a Ween rating might be good on the Discussion and Sonichu boards.


----------



## AnchuentProphecy (Nov 12, 2014)

We have a thread to discuss things like that.

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/post-ratings-discussion.4605/page-13#post-372607


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 12, 2014)

Can we please make it shaped like @Woody Chan


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 12, 2014)

AnchuentProphecy said:


> We have a thread to discuss things like that.
> 
> http://cwckiforums.com/threads/post-ratings-discussion.4605/page-13#post-372607



My bad.


----------

